# Finally Found Some Bellies Locally!



## solaryellow (Nov 6, 2010)

I got lucky today. I have been trying to find pork bellies locally but not having any luck. Usually I sit in the car when my wife goes to Whole Foods because I don't have much in common with the regular clientel. But for some reason I was feeling adventurous and wandered in with her. At the meat dept I noticed they had some small cut up bits of belly in the display case. I asked how much a whole belly costs and the counter person went in back to ask. She came back out and said $1.99/lbs but it won't be for long. I asked why and it turned out that they normally don't stock bellies but a customer had ordered a case but never came to get it and Whole Foods was selling it under their cost to get rid of it. I asked her how much she had and then bought it all. Bacon here I come!














I ended up with just under 35 lbs of bellies.







Gotta go buy some bacon hangers now.


----------



## alblancher (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks like some nice bellies.  Now you know where to get them.  How are you going to cure them?


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 6, 2010)

Great question. I was not prepared to do it this weekend so I am going to be doing a whole lot of research while the summer sausage is smoking today. In the past I have brined and injected my buckboard bacon with my own recipe and that has come out well. I also have used the Hi Mountain seasoning but I prefer to make my own so I think I am going to puzzle out a rub of my own as I really don't want to brine/inject these. I am taking suggestions if anyone has any.


----------



## alblancher (Nov 6, 2010)

Well if you are not using a wet cure that kind of leaves  the dry cure.  Pretty basic works for me,  salt, cure, brown sugar and about 10 days in the fridge.  Smoke and then let rest for a day or two when you pull them off the cold smoke.   I did a pretty thorough Qview of my last dry cured bacon if interested in looking at it

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99032/35lbs-of-green-bacon  

Al


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 6, 2010)

That was very helpful. Thanks for the link! The recipe that I use for buckboard includes maple sugar, onion powder, and garlic powder. It works well for buckboard but this being my first belly I am not certain how well it will do. I think the maple sugar will be fine as a substitute for the brown sugar but the onion and garlic powder I am not so certain. Any thoughts about adding those flavors to your recipe?


alblancher said:


> Well if you are not using a wet cure that kind of leaves  the dry cure.  Pretty basic works for me,  salt, cure, brown sugar and about 10 days in the fridge.  Smoke and then let rest for a day or two when you pull them off the cold smoke.   I did a pretty thorough Qview of my last dry cured bacon if interested in looking at it
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/99032/35lbs-of-green-bacon
> 
> Al


----------



## alblancher (Nov 6, 2010)

Not real big on that type of added flavor to bacon.  Maybe some fresh black pepper?


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 6, 2010)

I will coat one with black pepper. The amount of onion and garlic powder that I use is pretty small. I prefer those flavors to be subtle and not that bold. I might try it on the smaller of the three bellies.

In the thread you linked to, you referenced a calculator and I am trying to find it. Any chance you would have a link to it?

Thanks for the help Al!


alblancher said:


> Not real big on that type of added flavor to bacon.  Maybe some fresh black pepper?


----------



## northern greenhorn (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice find, and a great price, considering the price of bacon now, I'm gonna have to start learning to make my own


----------



## alblancher (Nov 6, 2010)

Northern Greenhorn

Once you make your own bacon you will not buy the stuff from the grocery anymore

I will look for the calculator, someone on this forum posted if for me.

Al


----------



## alblancher (Nov 6, 2010)

The calculator was given to me by a member of this forum.  They provided a link that I will have to look for or I can email the Excel file to you if you pm me your email address.


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks Al! Incoming PM.


----------



## alblancher (Nov 6, 2010)

Back to you check email


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 6, 2010)

Got it. Thanks again Al!


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 6, 2010)

I have been wanting to do this for over a year. Can't wait to get started! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






northern greenhorn said:


> Nice find, and a great price, considering the price of bacon now, I'm gonna have to start learning to make my own


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 6, 2010)

Nice bellies Solar, big ones too. Looking forward to what you do with them. I got a couple recipes for dry cure bacon.  I like a heavy pepper rub and like Pineywoods and a few others,  I've been trying for a nice maple flavored one, but with no luck as of yet. let me know if I can help


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 6, 2010)

The proportions of that calculator are very interesting. The ratios of cure to sugar to salt is almost the same as TQ substitute.The salt ratio is a little less but not much.


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'll take whatever you want to share Dan. This is new territory for me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have also cracked open my Charcuterie book and also Rytek's book just to get some ideas.
 


DanMcG said:


> Nice bellies Solar, big ones too. Looking forward to what you do with them. I got a couple recipes for dry cure bacon.  I like a heavy pepper rub and like Pineywoods and a few others,  I've been trying for a nice maple flavored one, but with no luck as of yet. let me know if I can help


----------



## meateater (Nov 6, 2010)

Awesome, looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## eman (Nov 6, 2010)

That's about a buck a pound less than what i have found them for . So i would say, GREAT SCORE!!!!


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 7, 2010)

Interestingly enough, Charcuterie recommends the same ratio as the calculator that Al gave me. Rytek's recipe is also very close proportionally. I think I have a plan of attack. I am going to do the smaller belly with the same seasonings I would do with buckboard bacon but using the calculator amounts for cure, sugar (I will use maple sugar) and salt and then coat with black pepper before cold smoking. The other two bellies I will do the standard cure/brown sugar/kosher salt mix and then cold smoke. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 7, 2010)

Great Find Solaryellow..Looking forward to the bacon you'll be unveiling in ten days or so...


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 7, 2010)

If I don't post any pics you will know I screwed it up. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Old poi dog said:


> Great Find Solaryellow..Looking forward to the bacon you'll be unveiling in ten days or so...


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yummy, nice score... Get to it my friend!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 7, 2010)

I heard that you got them yesterday and I bet you will make them really yummO too. Now I would like to have the recipes from Dan also. I have to make a batch to take with me to New York. I too have stayed away from Whole Foods but I just not into the whole organic thingy anyway. But those bellies sure do look godd thou.


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 7, 2010)

Hmm....I may just pay a vist to my local Whole Foods to see what they've got in the way of pork bellies and suasage casings...who knows...I may get lucky.
 


mballi3011 said:


> .... I too have stayed away from Whole Foods but I just not into the whole organic thingy anyway. But those bellies sure do look godd thou.


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 7, 2010)

The meat department manager told me that it isn't an item they normally stock but they will order it in if a customer requests it. I asked him if I would have to buy it from them by the case and he said no, I could buy individual belly cryopacks which kinda shocked me. For what it's worth, when they told me they were trying to get rid of it I tried to get an additional discount. The manager told me his cost was $2.29/lbs so I took my 30 cents/lbs and ran with it. lol
 


Old poi dog said:


> Hmm....I may just pay a vist to my local Whole Foods to see what they've got in the way of pork bellies and suasage casings...who knows...I may get lucky.


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 7, 2010)

I never would have guessed from what you texted me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






mballi3011 said:


> I heard that you got them yesterday and I bet you will make them really yummO too. Now I would like to have the recipes from Dan also. I have to make a batch to take with me to New York. *I too have stayed away from Whole Foods but I just not into the whole organic thingy anyway.* But those bellies sure do look godd thou.


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 7, 2010)

I apologize in advance for the lack of pictures. I was working by myself today and did want to keep wasting pairs of gloves just to take pics.

For the 14 and 12 lbs bellies I took Al's advice and used a very simple cure #1, brown sugar, kosher salt dry cure.

For the 8lbs belly I went with a dry cure using the same ingredients I normally use for buckboard bacon. That dry cure consisted of cure #1, maple sugar (run through my spice mill), kosher salt, a little bit of onion powder and a little bit of garlic powder.

I found 20 lbs and 10lbs ziploc bags at Target today so I am using those for the bellies while they cure. Those bags actually have handles built into them. It cracked me up.

Here are some pics I took after I had everything rubbed and in the massive ziploc bags.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2010)

Great Score S.Y.

Gonna be a whole lot of Bacon at your house.

Be prepared to never buy store Bacon again!

Bear


----------



## alblancher (Nov 7, 2010)

Now if you are going to do a real dry cure they need to be on racks so they don't sit in liquid.  Keep them drained and dust every couple of days with more sugar and salt.  A light wrap of saran wrap will help keep the air off of them.  Look forward to the final product.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2010)

alblancher said:


> Now if you are going to do a real dry cure they need to be on racks so they don't sit in liquid.  Keep them drained and dust every couple of days with more sugar and salt.  A light wrap of saran wrap will help keep the air off of them.  Look forward to the final product.
> 
> Al


Al,

I respectfully have to disagree. I never drain my packages. Some of that juice is cure. We put the right amount of cure in the packages. It should stay in. After a couple days, there is more "juice" in there than there is at the end of the curing time. This means that the meat re-absorbed some of that juice (with cure) that should not be drained.

Important things in my book, when dry curing:

Weigh each amount of meat that will go in each package.

Weigh the proper amount of cure for each of those packages.

Be sure to include any cure that falls off before it goes into it's package, along with that piece.

Put packages in Fridge at 37˚/38˚ (no lower than 34˚---no higher than 40˚) for the right length of time.

Flip & massage each package every day, if you can.

They should lay flat, so that the bottom half lays in that juice (with cure). That way when you flip them, the other side will also get the benefit of the cure that is on the bottom of the package.

Do not drain anything from the packages until they are finished curing.

I keep them sealed through the whole process, not adding or removing anything. If you put the right amount in at the start, there is no reason to do so.

Bear


----------



## alblancher (Nov 8, 2010)

Bear,

Do you consider what you are doing a dry cure?  I may cheat a bit, allowing it to rest in the liquid for a day or two but I prefer to allow the bacon to stay drained.  I dust the first time with 75 percent of the cure, salt and sugar mix.  That first dusting/rub basically disappears into the green bacon.  I dust/rub again with the remaining cure, sugar and salt mixture two days later concentrating on the meat side of the green bacon.  These two dustings use up all the recommended amounts of cure, salt and sugar.  The bacon is placed on racks and allow to drain.   I dust lightly again with salt and sugar 2 or 3 days later.  The excess cakes off and falls into the bottom of the pan.  I will use a heavy coat of mainly sugar a couple of days before I intend to remove the green bacon from the curing container.  Remember that the skin side doesn't take up cure very well.  I keep the skin side down during the curing process.  I also think the skin slows down the liquid draining out of the meat portion of the bacon.

I mix my cure using the lower amounts of Cure #1 found in some recipes but I use 15 to 20 percent more curing mixture to account for the cure lost in the drained liquid.  I feel this is safe because I have found quite a range of how much cure #1 to use per lb of green bacon.  At no time do I add more Cure # 1 to the green bacon then in the higher end recommendations.  Remember some of this does drain off into the bottom of the pan. 

The most important thing I have learned concerning bacon, recently, is to allow the bacon to rest for a day or two both before and after smoking


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 8, 2010)

If I am understanding you correctly Al, you are letting the bacon sit for a day or two in the refrigerator after rinsing/soaking before smoking?


alblancher said:


> The most important thing I have learned concerning bacon, recently, is to allow the bacon to rest for a day or two both before and after smoking


----------



## alblancher (Nov 8, 2010)

Absolutely,  It gives the Pelical a chance to form and the bacon goes in the smoker firmer and drier.  The flavors come together a bit.   If smoking with the rind on, the bacon has to smoke longer.  Letting the bacon sit in the fridge for a day or two after smoking, before serving, allows the sugars and smoke to develop.  Its easier to remove the rind after smoking.  You can fillet it off like you do a fish.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2010)

I always pat mine very dry after soaking & salt testing. Then put the pieces on the smoking racks in the fridge, supported on a clean bowl, so they don't touch anything. I leave them in the fridge over night. Then in the morning when I begin, I still put about 130˚ of heat on them without smoke to complete Pellicle formation.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2010)

alblancher said:


> Bear,
> 
> Do you consider what you are doing a dry cure?  I may cheat a bit, allowing it to rest in the liquid for a day or two but I prefer to allow the bacon to stay drained.  I dust the first time with 75 percent of the cure, salt and sugar mix.  That first dusting/rub basically disappears into the green bacon.  I dust/rub again with the remaining cure, sugar and salt mixture two days later concentrating on the meat side of the green bacon.  These two dustings use up all the recommended amounts of cure, salt and sugar.  The bacon is placed on racks and allow to drain.   I dust lightly again with salt and sugar 2 or 3 days later.  The excess cakes off and falls into the bottom of the pan.  I will use a heavy coat of mainly sugar a couple of days before I intend to remove the green bacon from the curing container.  Remember that the skin side doesn't take up cure very well.  I keep the skin side down during the curing process.  I also think the skin slows down the liquid draining out of the meat portion of the bacon.
> 
> ...


I think I remember the post you linked. Don't remember why, but there were uncured spots on the surface at a few places. Probably before your second dose. Had they been laying in the initial juice, it would not have happened.

The point is, You are happy with your method, and many are happy with the method I use. Mine is easy for anyone to follow (not actually my method--but a method of many).

Your method I have never seen, and maybe great for you, but with all of the variables, I would not try to get others to follow it. Too much guesswork for me.

Variables just from this post:

75% of cure first time.

remaining cure 2 or 3 days later.

excess falls off into bottom of pan. (Don't know how much)

You keep one side down---the skin side. (the other side doesn't get to lay in the juice with cure in it at all).

You are adding extra cure 15% to 20 %--(guessing how much you drained off).

Then again you say "some" of this does drained off. (Some?)

So you start with 75%. Some fell off--don't know how much.

Then add in a few days--"the rest"--25%.

That's 100% so far, except we don't know how much fell off, or was drained.

Then more excess falls off into bottom of pan. How Much?   "Some"

Then you add 15% to 20%. A Guess again.

I'm sure it sounds like I'm being a Smart %^&, but this is what I'm reading from your post.

I like to look at dry curing as a very exacting process, without room for "some", 15 to 20, or I don't knows allowed.

Then the simple dry cure method.

Like I said before respectfully:

If you put the exact amount of cure in the bag, with the exact amount of meat, for the exact amount of time, Then flip the packages every day (I buy it without the rind), so the cure can get to every part of the meat, and don't drain any of that working stuff at any time until it is finished curing, Then let it dry good to form a pellicle, there are no variables. There are no questions about how much fell off, or drained, and got dumped out in the middle of the process. No words like "Some" are used. Everything is based on very simple exacting amounts.

Bear


----------



## alblancher (Nov 8, 2010)

Only question I had for you Bear is if you called your method a dry cure?  I was asking if allowing the bacon to sit in liquid in zip lock bags (if that is how you do it) can be called a dry cure.  I am by no means telling you or anyone else how they should cure bacon.  I am just reporting my experiences as I read and learn this hobby.  The simplest, safest method is fine with me, but read my tag line  "I love to play with my food".  I do this because I am always trying to learn.  I am also fascinated by some of the lost art of meat curing practiced by the old timers of yesteryear. 

I do not think I am preaching any type of unsafe food practices.  You of all people should know that from the previous conversations we have had.  Maybe I got into more detail then you are comfortable with.  My primary observation is that I "prefer" a drier, firmer bacon.  I "prefer" to limit the amount of moisture my green bacon is exposed to in the curing process.  My readings make me believe this is a safe way of preparing bacon that was practiced for many years by our grandfathers and their grandfathers.  They would coat the bellies with salt, cure and sugar and hang them in the curing room.  Dust and rub them every couple of days to make sure the green bacon was properly coated. Then smoke the bellies and store in a cool place till needed.  This method of preparation was confirmed by the butcher I buy my meat from.  She recanted to me how her grandfather used to dry cure bacon (very similar to the method I describe) when he first opened the store 60 years ago.  They now use a wet cure method in the interest of costs and time.

The 15 to 20 percent figures are just for the sake of discussion and are possible confusing.  The point being that with published recipes for cures using various amounts of Cure 1 in relation to Salt and Sugar I feel that you have a save zone to "play in".  I use the lower recommended proportions of cure to salt and sugar, but I use more of the mix over the first two dustings.  This results, from my experience, in a saltier, sweeter bacon with an amount of absorbed Cure #1 that, I can only guess, falls into safe guidelines.  Further I suspect that you cannot guarantee just how much cure is absorbed by the curing bacon if you discard the free liquids produced during your curing procedure.

I am not trying to convince you to change the way you like to cure bacon.   *I do ask that if after understanding the process I describe that you think what I am doing is unsafe please bring it to my attention and open for discussion with the other members of the forum*. 

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2010)

alblancher said:


> Only question I had for you Bear is if you called your method a dry cure?  I was asking if allowing the bacon to sit in liquid in zip lock bags (if that is how you do it) can be called a dry cure.  I am by no means telling you or anyone else how they should cure bacon.  I am just reporting my experiences as I read and learn this hobby.  The simplest, safest method is fine with me, but read my tag line  "I love to play with my food".  I do this because I am always trying to learn.  I am also fascinated by some of the lost art of meat curing practiced by the old timers of yesteryear.
> 
> I do not think I am preaching any type of unsafe food practices.  You of all people should know that from the previous conversations we have had.  Maybe I got into more detail then you are comfortable with.  My primary observation is that I "prefer" a drier, firmer bacon.  I "prefer" to limit the amount of moisture my green bacon is exposed to in the curing process.  My readings make me believe this is a safe way of preparing bacon that was practiced for many years by our grandfathers and their grandfathers.  They would coat the bellies with salt, cure and sugar and hang them in the curing room.  Dust and rub them every couple of days to make sure the green bacon was properly coated. Then smoke the bellies and store in a cool place till needed.  This method of preparation was confirmed by the butcher I buy my meat from.  She recanted to me how her grandfather used to dry cure bacon (very similar to the method I describe) when he first opened the store 60 years ago.  They now use a wet cure method in the interest of costs and time.
> 
> ...


Great, You got most of my point.

I figure you have done it this way a time or two, and personally I'm real glad you're still here, because you can discuss this stuff without getting pizzed.

I consider the way I do it to be a "Dry Cure", because I don't add one drop of liquid. The only liquid that is in the bags is from the Tender Quick & Brown sugar melting & drawing juices out of the meat. Most of it is re-absorbed by the end of the curing time. *Dry cure will not move through meat at all. That liquid is the only transportation into the center of the meat that the cure has!*

My other point is:

I don't care if people use the method I use, but I like to see people who are first starting to cure Bacon use either the one I use, or one of the Cure #1 methods (dry or wet) that have exacting values of how much cure goes in. Once they get the chance to enjoy a couple of batches of Bacon that way, if they're not happy, they can try doing things like you do, if they want. I have seen others drain their bags too, and I disagree with that entirely too (see above in Red).

I have read that some shake the raw Bacon off, before putting it in the bag, and they don't put the cure that fell off in the bag with that particular piece. I disagree with that, because if you are going to leave out, the cure that fell off before it went into the bag, why measure the cure you're gonna use in the first place?

See my point?

I like to see people doing their first Bacon, and I think the reason so many are doing Bacon is the fact that there are some methods & directions on this forum that are easy to follow safely. I like to think I got a lot of guys started because I make it easy & fool-proof (exactly what I needed my first time).

All of the step by steps in my signature are real easy to follow, and I get PMs from a lot of guys thanking me for making it easy. That makes me feel great.

I do that for myself too, because once I get it perfected, I like to use my own easy "step by steps".

Thanks for the great conversation Hu   >Al

Bear


----------



## alblancher (Nov 8, 2010)

Just to clarify a point.

Laying the green bacon skin side down on a rack allows the cure to draw moisture from the meat side of the bacon.  The skin and saran wrap act as a shield preventing the meat from drying out too rapidly.  The cure has the opportunity to move through the meat.  Where does that first dusting go if no moisture is developed and the cure disappears?  I contend that it is absorbed into the meat as the salt draws out the surface moisture and then the moisture is reabsorbed.  Very similar to what you describe except that I do not encourage the bacon to sit in a puddle of moisture.  Look at curing a Virginia, country style ham.  No moisture added, just thickly covered in salt, sugar and cure and allowed to sit in a covered pan of salt.

I am not trying to supplant your position as the resident bacon authority.  Just trying to share some things that I have learned.  The method I use is definitely more work and neophyte bacon makers would be better served using a fast, easy recipe the first time or two.  As they become a bit more experienced and maybe adventuresome it is good that they learn alternative ways of "playing with their food".  Similar to previous long discussions the two of us have had we are arguing very minor points of a, to me at least, very interesting topic.


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 8, 2010)

It has been very interesting. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It is nice to have all of this information in one place for someone new to reference. Lots of good info in this thread.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 8, 2010)

alblancher said:


> Just to clarify a point.
> 
> Laying the green bacon skin side down on a rack allows the cure to draw moisture from the meat side of the bacon.  The skin and saran wrap act as a shield preventing the meat from drying out too rapidly.  The cure has the opportunity to move through the meat.  Where does that first dusting go if no moisture is developed and the cure disappears?  I contend that it is absorbed into the meat as the salt draws out the surface moisture and then the moisture is reabsorbed.  Very similar to what you describe except that I do not encourage the bacon to sit in a puddle of moisture.  Look at curing a Virginia, country style ham.  No moisture added, just thickly covered in salt, sugar and cure and allowed to sit in a covered pan of salt.
> 
> I am not trying to supplant your position as the resident bacon authority.  Just trying to share some things that I have learned.  The method I use is definitely more work and neophyte bacon makers would be better served using a fast, easy recipe the first time or two.  As they become a bit more experienced and maybe adventuresome it is good that they learn alternative ways of "playing with their food".  Similar to previous long discussions the two of us have had we are arguing very minor points of a, to me at least, very interesting topic.


I don't consider myself any kind of Bacon authority. I just like to keep it simple for myself & others.

As far as playing with the food, I flip & massage my Bacon packages every day--You don't.

I'm not going to keep going on & on about my leaving things (Liquid & the cure that is in the liquid) in the package. 

I leave it in there, so the cure that is still in that liquid can still go into the meat---You don't.

I think I'm right--You think you are.

You're right these are minor points we are "discussing", but I look at it differently when it comes to using Sodium Nitrite & Nitrates. Nothing is minor.

If I put 1 ounce of Tender Quick into a package with 2 pounds of meat, that is what I want to stay in there until the curing time is over.

You call that being a Bacon Authority---I call it following directions.

Been fun,

Bear


----------



## cheapchalee (Nov 8, 2010)

I got one whole side of bellies curing now, the dry cure method.  I am about 4 days now I have all four pieces in one bag.  I did weight and rub each one indivually, then put all 4 back into the same bag.  I rotate it around a couple times a day.  I plan on cold smoking this batch of bacon.

Chalee


----------



## old poi dog (Nov 8, 2010)

Aloha Solaryellow,







   Your pork bellies look like they're doing well in their baggies. I cure my bacon the same way you've got it pictured below.  I try to squeeze as much air out of the baggies and then I turn over the baggies twice a day, in the morning on my way to work and in the evening when I return.  That way I make sure the cure reaches every part of the bacon......Are you going to cold smoke these puppies?  Cold smoke or not I think they're going to be great..


solaryellow said:


> I apologize in advance for the lack of pictures. I was working by myself today and did want to keep wasting pairs of gloves just to take pics.
> 
> For the 14 and 12 lbs bellies I took Al's advice and used a very simple cure #1, brown sugar, kosher salt dry cure......


----------



## thebarbequeen (Nov 8, 2010)

WOOHOO!! just goes to show it never hurts to ask!  looking forward to the qview!


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 9, 2010)

A while back Jerry and I had a conversation in chat about cold smoking vs hot smoking. I am going to go the cold smoking route with these. 


Old poi dog said:


> Aloha Solaryellow,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 9, 2010)

Good Choice on "Cold Smoking".  You'll retain the fat, and your gonna fry anyways before you eat.

I add Garlic, Onion Powder, CBP, AllSpice and Cayenne Pepper to my cure along with Brown Sugar.  The flavors are very subtle, but noticeable. 

My first batch of bacon turned out awful, because I smoked it for far too long.  I only smoked (1) small slab, but learned a lot.  My next batch was awesome.  You could try different spices on a couple slabs, so you can choose which you prefer.  Possibly a "Peppered Bacon" or Maple Coated Bacon".  For these, you would coat the slabs after they are cured and before they are smoked.

Post your finished pics and results....Please?

Todd


----------



## cheapchalee (Nov 10, 2010)

My first batch of bacon turned out awful, because I smoked it for far too long.  I only smoked (1) small slab, but learned a lot. 

Todd can you expand on this statement.  I've read in Cowgirls (I think) that she smokes hers for up to 14 hours.  In your opion if your smoking at or below 100 degrees, what do you base your time on?    When I have viewed  Cowgirls thread http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/73131/smokehouse-bacon   I see that she smoked at 65 maybe that's why she smokes so long.

Chalee


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2010)

CheapChalee said:


> My first batch of bacon turned out awful, because I smoked it for far too long.  I only smoked (1) small slab, but learned a lot.
> 
> Todd can you expand on this statement.  I've read in Cowgirls (I think) that she smokes hers for up to 14 hours.  In your opion if your smoking at or below 100 degrees, what do you base your time on?    When I have viewed  Cowgirls thread http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/73131/smokehouse-bacon   I see that she smoked at 65 maybe that's why she smokes so long.
> 
> Chalee


While you wait for Todd:

First of all, if you had a piece of Bacon turn awful, it wouldn't be from smoking too long---Too hot?, too heavy smoke (creosote)?, but not too long.

There are many ways of smoking. Cowgirl is a master (Masteress???). She gets great results with cold smoking (most say under 100˚---some say under 80˚). So does Pineywoods, and others. I prefer to start out low, and work my way up slowly, to about 160˚ smoker temp. I don't worry about what the internal temp is, because I have taken them out as low as 100˚, and as high as 142˚, and they were all awesome. I remove them when they have a nice dark reddish brown color, and have firmed up a bit. I have also found that a little heat helps develop that color, as long as you don't actually "cook" it. Like I said, "This is my method, and there are many other good methods of smoking Bacon".

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 11, 2010)

CheapChalee said:


> My first batch of bacon turned out awful, because I smoked it for far too long.  I only smoked (1) small slab, but learned a lot.
> 
> Todd can you expand on this statement.  I've read in Cowgirls (I think) that she smokes hers for up to 14 hours.  In your opion if your smoking at or below 100 degrees, what do you base your time on?    When I have viewed  Cowgirls thread http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/73131/smokehouse-bacon   I see that she smoked at 65 maybe that's why she smokes so long.
> 
> Chalee


Let me explain.....

For my first bacon, I followed Cowgirl's instructions.  You have to take into account, she has a large outdoor smokehouse, and I had a 40" MES.  The two smokers are different animals, and you can't necessarily follow the same methods for both  To create smoke in my MES, I had to use the heating element, so cold smoking was out of the question.  My MES blew out a lot of white smoke, and at the time, I thought that was really cool, but soon realized I was making creosote!!

12 hours of nice, smooth, sweet smelling smoke is much different than 12 hours of nasty, white, creosote filled smoke.

So, Bear is absolutely correct, that is was not the time, but was the creosote, created by the poor quality smoke I was producing.

Lesson Learned:  The TBS is necessary for good quality smoking!!!

Todd


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 21, 2010)

A bucket o' bacon anyone?







In the plywood smoker awaiting its fate.







Middle of the smoke:


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 21, 2010)

lookin good Joel.!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice load of Bacon!!!

You're gonna need a lot of help eating all of that!

Whatever you do, please don't forget the final Qview, including some slices!!!!

Bear


----------



## rw willy (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice!  i think I'll have the Mrs order a case o'bellies from Whole Foods and not pick it up!  Then go there and ask around.  Sneaky! 

I will not do it, only kidding.  thats someunderhanded stuff.  But I know people who would do it.

Bacon, must find bacon.  Great discussion fellas.


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 22, 2010)

Still got one more belly to slice up.







My first one I butchered pretty badly trying to cut the skin off.







A sharp knife makes a world of difference. 







This turned out very very well overall. Thankfully I have enough to last for quite some time but I am looking forward to the next time. I did do one belly with the same mixture I use for buckboard bacon. I prefer Al's simple recipe instead.

Thanks for all the help folks!


----------



## solaryellow (Nov 24, 2010)

I do believe I just had the best BLTs of my life.


----------

